# 8 bore cartridge



## bakker (May 18, 2008)

I have recently purchased a Greener 8 bore and am trying to source cartridges for it, Can anyone help??


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

bakker said:


> I have recently purchased a Greener 8 bore and am trying to source cartridges for it, Can anyone help??


You could try Old Western Scrounger LLC (www.ows-ammo.com). Otherwise, you're looking at seismograph equipement shells, and converting them to regualar shot.

Just out of curiosity, what kind of dinosaur do you plan on shooting with this Greener ?

Also, does this thing have mandrel barrels? My 8ga barrels are mandrel made. I'd bet they'd make one hell of a grenade with smokeless powder.

Good luck on finding shells, it may be a challege.

NDMax

****UPDATE****

Old Western Scrounger had some plastic emptys listed on thier site, looks like seismograph reloads. No idea on pressure levels, wads, etc, but it would beat custom brass shells at $100 a pop.

8 GA Plastic Empty Hulls Once Fired
[1080] $14.95 $7.49 
Click to enlarge 
Once fired, bag of 25. Remington Industrial. Approx 3 1/4".
This product was added to our catalog on Thursday 05 January, 2006.


----------



## bakker (May 18, 2008)

G'day NDMax,
Thanks for the advice.
Ive soursed custom brass but bit of a pain because they need specific measurements, Im waiting for the gun to come back from the stock reconditioner and hopefully then I can obtain the measurements required.
Yes the gun is domascus and I intend to shoot ducks with it (nostalga purposes)
The gun was purchased at a gun auction here in Australia stock showing fiddle back and sporting a Jones underlever, cant wait to use it.
Thanks again
Cheers
Neil


----------



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

The industrials are/were available from several makers including winchester/ remington the most common.
But your only practical and in my opinion the best option is have some brass cases made for your gun, take a coroplast mold of your chamber and get them turned by a compitent engineer, any decent lathe/lathe operator can turn them out, this can work out a lot more economical.

Hope this helps the greener sounds a nice gun any chance of a picture or two when it is back from the hairdressers.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

bakker,
Woe is you! Just give me your 8 bore and you will be happy! If you do not want to be happy, pm me and I will help you out with ammo.
Jim


----------



## bakker (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Guys, 
Its been 8 weeks since Ive seen the gun, longest time ever for a short back and sides from the hairdresser, and probably the most expensive hair cut in history.
Will be glad to post a couple of happy snaps when the gun is back in the hands of daddy.
If your interested to see a pic of my 4 bore in action, go to http://www.rpgfirearms.com.au/THE%20SHOOTISTS.htm
Im the one pulling the trigger on the camera, my mate John is recieving the shoulder injury.


----------

